# Farewell Zoie



## Skiesblue (Apr 25, 2019)

Such a good girl. Watched everything. Was swept away by lymphoma. This is her goodbye to her second in command.


----------



## Southern by choice (Apr 25, 2019)

I am so so sorry. 
I never can get the words out to really express my sadness and sorrow for you and your LGD. There is nothing in the world like them.


----------



## Sheepshape (Apr 26, 2019)

Oh, I'm SO sorry....dogs really are a man's best friend. Such a lovely pic.and a good way to remember her.

Was she old? (I had a dog who had lymphoma. She was a 14 year old Lab. who received chlorambucil, but didn't respond)

May her lovely canine soul rest in peace.


----------



## Mini Horses (Apr 26, 2019)

I am sorry -- we all feel your pain.  It is a deep pain as so many can attest to.  I love the picture and hope you can remember the great times over the years, until you meet again.


----------



## Skiesblue (Apr 26, 2019)

She was 9. Her health was good until about 6 weeks ago. We had a good run with her but you always want a little more time.


----------



## Baymule (Apr 26, 2019)

I am so sorry. You get a lot of family history wrapped up in a dog. You look back over the years and they are always a part of you and your family. Yes, you had a good run with her, I am glad for her sake that she did not suffer a long illness.


----------



## B&B Happy goats (Apr 26, 2019)

Beautiful  picture of the two of them, so sorry for your loss....to loose  a dog takes a chunk out of my heart...i truly  feel for you and your family.


----------



## Skiesblue (Apr 26, 2019)

Thanks everyone. I think her ashes will be ready today. Normally we bury them under a tree in the pasture but with all the heavy rain it wasn’t possible. The other dogs are getting back to normal, guarding the sheep and chickens.


----------



## Robbin (Apr 30, 2019)

I'm so sorry,  I'm struggling with this pain as well.  Something about these dogs makes you love them so much!


----------



## Skiesblue (Apr 30, 2019)

I remind myself how lucky we were to have her. She was by no means perfect. Some folks were shopping for their first sheep. My husband was explaining about LGDs and how devoted they were, that they would never harm the sheep. Up walks Zoie with a foreleg in her mouth. She drops it in front of me proudly. She had gotten into our ‘dead pen’ and apparently felt she needed to present us with a souvenir. We didn’t make that sale.


----------

